# TV services free during pandemic



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, this is your opportunity.

Sling TV launched Stay In & Sling, meant to give Americans free access to news and entertainment while we deal with the COVID-19 crisis. Sling is providing news, plus thousands of shows and movies for the whole family, with no paid SLING TV account required.
Acorn TV extends free trial to 30 days for a limited time.
ViacomCBS' Showtime network announced that it will offer a 30-day free trial to new customers.
Shudder has upped its free trial to 30 days with code.
Sundance Now is offering a 30-day free trial with code.
More opportunities are probably out there or will come soon. Share any information you may have.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's a great opportunity:

'Star Trek: Picard' Star Patrick Stewart Announces Free Month of CBS All Access​
Good chance to binge watch great shows


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i think the The WWE Network is free for a limit time


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And from Roku is giving away 30 days of premium video we learn:

Add Roku to the list of companies offering free premium TV trials to keep people entertained while they stay at home during the COVID-19 pandemic. It's launching a Home Together initiative that provides extended 30-day trials of familiar networks and services. Epix, Showtime, Hallmark and A&E Crime Cental are among the more conventional services on tap. FitFusion, Gaiam and Grokker can help you stay in shape while the gym is closed, while specialty stations like Acorn TV and Smithsonian are also available.​


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> And from Roku is giving away 30 days of premium video we learn:


Be careful if you try to take advantage of this on Roku. In the last couple of day's Roku's support forum has had a bunch of posts from people thinking they were signing up for a free preview but were immediately charged.

There's a good possibility these are inexperienced user errors as they never give details on whether they signed up thru Roku or directly with the providers, or what account is being charged. They may have inadvertantly taken out additional subscriptions when they thought they were logging in to their trials (??).

I just suggest anybody trying this go slowly, read everything, and choose options carefully when signing up before comitting to anything.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As noted post #4 above, Actor Patrick Stewart announced on March 24 that, starting immediately, CBS All Access is offering a month free subscription to anyone in the U.S. through April 23. I posted that assuming it applies only to new subscribers. But....

Based on a tip by AngryManMLS in another thread to someone trying the free month of CBS All Access, I went into my account. Using the Discount option to enter in a coupon code I entered ENJOY and my next bill went from April 17 to May 17.

I've been a subscriber for awhile and was surprised. Don't know if this will work out ok, but right now my viewing hasn't been interrupted, that date remains, and here's what shows:


----------

